

Linus Torvalds says “f–k you” to Nvidia  - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/linus-torvalds-says-f-k-you-to-nvidia/

======
ColinWright
How many times will this be submitted?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121698>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4123480>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124097>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124645>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125890>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126185>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126272>

~~~
petercooper
If moderators hadn't gratutiously retitled the most popular thread about the
incident - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121698> \- it'd have been a
lot fewer, I'd guess.

~~~
ColinWright
Personally, I doubt it. It seems to me that items like this get submitted many
times, regardless. The "perfect storm" of Linus being rude, nVidia being
insulted, and a specific rude word in the title and the text means it's nearly
ideal for people to submit it, and most will do so without checking if it's
been submitted before.

~~~
petercooper
To a point. It was on the front page for some time though. If it had kept the
F-You title, though, more people would remember it being on the front page,
especially with the language used.

Long term, it would be nice if HN showed you potentially similar items like
MetaFilter does..

